# An Post Funeral Insurance



## newbie (19 Jul 2016)

I'm seriously considering getting into An Post Funeral Insurance with the frightening cost of funerals now for myself and another member of the family.
Any drawbacks to this scheme..


----------



## Branz (19 Jul 2016)

Donate to science, as long as you meet the rules on death: e.g. not obese, its free...

They organise a burial or a bake and shake about two years after.

Downside is that there is no remains for wake so its a funeral without a corpse so to speak, the remains are collected asap after death so if you have family and friends abroad who want one last lingering look, it wont be an option.
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...d_organ_donation/organ_and_body_donation.html
These are the sole undertakers doing it in Ireland
[broken link removed]

Its essential whole of life cover with a few bells and whistles, up to a max of 30k

In addition the details required on the form seem very invasive.
[broken link removed]


----------



## huskerdu (19 Jul 2016)

The potential drawbacks are

If you live for years, you will pay in more than the policy will pay out
If you cant afford the payments are any stage, the policy gets cancelled and you lose everything you put in.

Have you read the Important information document on the website ?  They have some examples.


Funerals are like a lot of things in life - as expensive as you want to make them. I dont care how I get buried or how flash the coffin is or how many people get a free feed from my family, so I personally wouldnt be bothered.


----------



## trasneoir (19 Jul 2016)

The best defense against stupid funeral expenses is clear instructions to your loved ones that you don't want any stupid funeral expenses. You're not going to get the comfy, practical, environmental, cardboard coffin unless you ask for it 

Insurance is a profitable game, so whenever I can handle the risk, i insure myself.
If you've got a decent emergency fund, it should be plenty to bury you when the time comes.
If you don't have a decent emergency fund, use the money you would have spent on burial/life insurance to build one. It will deliver way better value.


----------



## demoivre (19 Jul 2016)

Branz said:


> http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...d_organ_donation/organ_and_body_donation.html
> These are *the sole undertakers doing it in Ireland*
> [broken link removed]



Since when? A Local undertaker brought the remains of one of my neighbours to UCC recently.


----------



## thedaddyman (19 Jul 2016)

in fairness, it does no harm to have a bit of forward planning done for something like this. there is a good article here

http://www.irishtimes.com/business/personal-finance/funeral-costs-is-it-time-to-plan-ahead-1.2581909

A lot depends on the type of funeral you want. For example if you got the church route then whilst the building may be free, you'd be expected to make a payment to the priest, alter servers and sacristan. Do you need a new grave, a new headstone or are there existing ones that can be used.

Other major cost is the wake, if you go to a hotel or have it in the house can have a big bearing on costs

Cheerful topic for the hottest day of the year


----------



## elcato (19 Jul 2016)

I have completed the 'body to science' process with the college of surgeons. I didn't see anywhere in the small print about diseases or obesity mentioned above by someone. They were more than glad to send me out the forms and the certificate and after a certain time they burn me and put my ashes in Glasnevin cemetery. There's no cost afais.


----------



## newbie (19 Jul 2016)

Have made it clear I want to be cremated with no public viewing in a funeral home or church involvement but don't know if the family will do it if anything happens.
Had an Aunt who left similar instructions but the family went the whole hog on her funeral, went totally against her wishes.


----------



## twofor1 (19 Jul 2016)

newbie said:


> Have made it clear I want to be cremated with no public viewing in a funeral home or church involvement but don't know if the family will do it if anything happens.
> Had an Aunt who left similar instructions but the family went the whole hog on her funeral, went totally against her wishes.



Very wrong of your family not to comply with your aunt’s preferences regarding her funeral.

I am confident it will not be an issue in my case, but for those like you who are not confident, how can one ensure their funeral is as they want it, rather than how their family might want it ?

Can anyone advise ?


----------



## demoivre (19 Jul 2016)

twofor1 said:


> Very wrong of your family not to comply with your aunt’s preferences regarding her funeral.
> 
> I am confident it will not be an issue in my case, but for those who are not confident, how does one ensure a funeral is as they want it ?



How would you know if it wasn't ?


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Jul 2016)

elcato said:


> I have *completed the 'body to science' process* with the college of surgeons.



Thought for a minute there that you were letting us know that you weren't with us any longer


----------



## Sue Ellen (19 Jul 2016)

This key post might give some advice on savings tied into funerals http://www.askaboutmoney.com/thread...ving-on-associated-costs.163515/#post-1230446


----------



## twofor1 (19 Jul 2016)

demoivre said:


> How would you know if it wasn't ?



I wouldn't.

Surely just because someone is not around anymore is not an excuse for disregarding their express funeral preferences, as long as they are practical / reasonable.


----------



## trasneoir (19 Jul 2016)

twofor1 said:


> I am confident it will not be an issue in my case, but for those like you who are not confident, how can one ensure their funeral is as they want it, rather than how their family might want it ?


AFAIK the next of kin has got the deciding power in how a body is disposed of. The deceased's wishes have got no basis in law, even if explicitly documented (eg. donor card).


----------



## Some Day (28 Jul 2016)

Is anyone aware of an index linked policy for funeral costs? My mother in law has had a policy for many years but it is now only worth €2000 and given the cost of my late husbands funeral was €10,000 that clearly won't go far. In planning for my own funeral costs I would like to be sure the payout will cover the costs at the time of death rather than what it currently costs.


----------



## Alan Considine (28 Jul 2016)

You can get one from New Ireland that will continue indexation even after you pay premiums!! Simply put - Take a level term policy for €20,000 for 10 years with €10,000 Whole Of Life benefit on indexation. You will pay the premium for 10 years then premiums stop but the €10,000 + Indexation Whole of Life is payable on death. The Whole Of Life benefit even continues to index when the premiums have stopped. 
Alan Considine QFA,  Gleeson Insurance,  Ennis.


----------



## Cervelo (28 Jul 2016)

Just wondering, what would happen if you died without making any arrangements and your estate had little or no assets ??
Does the state not bury or cremate you ??


----------



## DirectDevil (26 Aug 2016)

If you write specific particulars in your will in relation to your funeral or bodily disposition wishes it is the legal obligation of the executors to comply with the request as closely as they can.

Obviously, there may have to be a bit of latitude in respect of some practical particulars (e.g. type of coffin) but the *instructions* in the will are precisely that and are not intended to be a suggestion !

On a practical note an aunt of mine was buried in the recent past. She was buried in a grave already purchased by the family. The burial was in Shanganah cemetery. The funeral was very simple and it all came to around €7,000. If a person has enough assets / savings it may not be worth taking out funeral insurance.

Remember that the funeral expenses are usually the first obligation of the estate through the executor and the hungry relatives are down the line from that obligation............


----------

